# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Обычный день обычного развлекательного форума

## Irina

*
Обычный день обычного развлекательного форума. Регистрируется и появляется новый участник ПрЕкОлЬнАя_ДеВчЁнКа.*

ПрЕкОлЬнАя_ДеВчЁнКа
Здрасьте! Я тут новенькая!!! (улыбающиеся смайлики 3 шт.)

Хор ветеранов (настороженно)
И вам не кашлять...

ПрЕкОлЬнАя_ДеВчЁнКа
(улыбающийся смайлик 3 шт.) – Как у вас сдесь здорово!

Хор ветеранов (настороженно)
Мы в курсе.

ПрЕкОлЬнАя_ДеВчЁнКа
(улыбающийся смайлик 3 шт.) Диффчёнки я уже год читаю вас и писяюсь от смеха!

Хор ветеранов (облегченно)
Ляяяя… Все понятно.

БигБосс
Хотелось бы все-таки понять, чем руководствуются люди, выбирая себе ник типа «ПрЕкОлЬнАя_ДеВчЁнКа»…

ПрЕкОлЬнАя_ДеВчЁнКа
(обиженный смайлик 3 шт.) Это Вы меня имеете ввиду?

БигБосс
Нет, это я так, в воздух по воробьям стреляю.

Ассоль
Вам лишь бы новичков погнобить! На свой ник посмотрите!

МегаМачо
Девушка, а девушка, а вот "груди" у тебя на аве твои собственные или так, полет мысли и сила воображения? (подмигивающий смайлик)

ПрЕкОлЬнАя_ДеВчЁнКа
(кокетливый смайлик 3 шт.) А вот не скажу. Догадывайтесь сами.

Sterva
Б....., з...... тупые малолетки…

ПрЕкОлЬнАя_ДеВчЁнКа
(улыбающийся смайлик 3 шт.) Ой как я с Вами согласная… Я вот когда по улице иду прямо устаю вся от них отбивацца, все познакомиццо хотят а у меня есть МЧ.

Хор ветеранов (еще облегченнее)
Ляяяя… Все понятно, дубль второй.

ПрЕкОлЬнАя_ДеВчЁнКа
(смайлик с вопросом (3 шт.), смущенный смайлик (3 шт.))
А вот у меня есть вопрос и я давно над ним думаю. Вот мой МЧ мне цветы то дарит то не дарит. То-есть дарит вообще-то но не все время. И я думаю – он меня любит или нет? (злой смайлик (3 шт.), смайлик смеется (3 шт.))

БигБосс
Бросай ее! Это я твоему мужику говорю. Я бы с такой истеричкой и дня не прожил.

ПрЕкОлЬнАя_ДеВчЁнКа
(обиженный смайлик 3 шт.) - Я не истеричка!!! Мне все даже завидуют такая я спокойная!!!

МегаМачо
А ты ........................... (ну очень уж откровенно)

ПрЕкОлЬнАя_ДеВчЁнКа
(испуганный смайлик 3 шт.) А Вам какое дело?!!

Sterva
Для общего развития.

ПрЕкОлЬнАя_ДеВчЁнКа
(смайлик смеется 3 шт.) Ой, как Вы смешно пошутили!!! Я прямо уписялась вся!!!

Sterva
Тупая ..... . Убей себя апстену!

Ассоль
Sterva, у тебя опять .....? Надоело уже твое хамство!

ПрЕкОлЬнАя_ДеВчЁнКа
(обиженный смайлик 3 шт., злой смайлик 3 шт.) Вот вы смиетесь а я не знаю чо мне делать!!! Вы чо не можете мне почеловечески ответить?!!

БигБосс
Вообще-то у нас на форуме не принято злоупотреблять восклицательными знаками и смайликами.

ПрЕкОлЬнАя_ДеВчЁнКа
(злой смайлик 3 шт.) Не надо меня воспитувать, я суда не за этим пришла!!!

МегаМачо
Девушка, поспокойнее. И да, грамотность тоже немаловажна. Но на мой вопрос о ... ты так и не ответила.

ПрЕкОлЬнАя_ДеВчЁнКа
(смайлик, высовывающий язык (3 шт.)) А как умею так и пишу!!! И догадывайтесь сами!!!

Sterva
Дура, цветами ....., тебе русским по-белому сказали, бросай его. Пока он тебя не бросил с твоим целлюлитом, хроническим ПМС и небритыми ногами.

ПрЕкОлЬнАя_ДеВчЁнКа
(обиженный смайлик 3 шт.) А че это вы все такие злые?

Ассоль
Не все!

Хор ветеранов (радостно)
О! Началось!

ПрЕкОлЬнАя_ДеВчЁнКа
(злой смайлик 3 шт.) Так мне кто-нибудь ответит нормально или нет?!!

Хор ветеранов
А в чем вопрос-то?

ПрЕкОлЬнАя_ДеВчЁнКа
(улыбающийся смайлик 3 шт.) Ну наконец-то. Я уш думала чо так и буду всякие гадости только слушать. Мой МЧ мне цветы то дарит, то не дарит. То-есть дарит вообще-то, но не все время. И я думаю – он меня любит или нет? (злой смайлик 3 шт., смайлик смеется 3 шт.)

Хор ветеранов
Бросай его!!!

ПрЕкОлЬнАя_ДеВчЁнКа
..... , да вы мне нормально ответить можете?!! Я думала тут нормальные люди сидят а тут идиоты одни!!! Да пошли вы все ...., найду себе другой форум, полутше!

Хор ветеранов
Скатертью .... .

Ассоль
Ну вот, опять новичка довели...

ПрЕкОлЬнАя_ДеВчЁнКа
(смайлик, высовывающий язык (3 шт.)) – А я пиредумала!!! Я буду тут писать!!! Мне сдесь нравиццо!!! Это вы все щаз такие злые патамушта вы меня еще не знаите!!! Но я все равно буду с вами дружить!!!!

Хор ветеранов
Ляяяя… Пипец.

ПрЕкОлЬнАя_ДеВчЁнКа
(улыбающийся смайлик 3 шт.) Ну ладна, да завтра диффчёнки!!! Завтра еще поболтаем!!! А то я уже на свидание к своему МЧ опаздываю!!!

Ассоль
Пока-пока! (улыбающийся смайлик)

Хор ветеранов (обреченно)
Оно само отсюда не уплывет... Модераааатор!

Рабочий день заканчивался… Форум опустел. Сотрудники одной фирмы расходились по домам. Начальник управления комплектации Иван Иванович (БигБосс), терпеливо отодвинув от уха трубку телефона, уже полчаса слушал пронзительно-визгливый голос своей жены, возмущающейся по поводу его задержки на работе. Застенчивый программист Жора (МегаМачо), прилежно высунув язык, записывал под мамину диктовку список продуктов, которые надо купить по дороге домой. Секретарша Светочка (Sterva) докрашивала губы, уже опаздывая на свидание. Главный бухгалтер Марья Николаевна (Ассоль), жена, мать двоих детей и бабушка троих внуков, устало запирала сейф.

И только сисадмин Василий сидел за компьютером, прихлебывал пиво и, злорадно хихикая, писал на очередном форуме: ПрЕкОлЬнАя_ДеВчЁнКа (улыбающиеся смайлики 3 шт.)
Здрасьте! Я буду туточки писать!!!

----------


## BiZ111

Очень ярко =) Половину узнал

----------

